# Shampoo Assistance



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've never worried about the puppy vs adult shampoo. If I find something that works for a particular individual, I just keep using that. 

My favorite shampoo is Natures Miracle for dark coats because I LOVE the plum fragrance and it lasts for days. (I will NEVER EVER use the rasberry scented one again lol just read the thread on that flavor. ick lol)

I have been known to use Dawn dish soap on my cattle dogs to kill fleas and Murphy's oil soap on nursing pups and kittens, again, to kill fleas (I work part time for a vet and have done some rescue on the side). That's too harsh for a poodle coat, though and certainly not pH balanced for them. 

I like the oatmeal conditioners for my guys since it makes them soft and smell nice. 

(just for grins and giggles, I have used the NM dark coat on my hair since once upon a time, it was dark - until Nature started highlighting it for free with all this silver lol - if you have gray hair do NOT use whitening shampoo - I did that once, just once.)


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Like BorderKelpie said, I wouldn't worry about the puppy vs adult shampoo, just use what works best for your dogs skin and coat. I don't think I've ever used puppy shampoo, and all of my dogs have been just fine lol. 

As far as oatmeal shampoo, occasional use is fine but you don't want to use it all the time. Oatmeal can actually cause a buildup on the skin, clogging the pores. As a once in a while thing it can be soothing on irritated skin but obviously clogged pores can and will cause issues. I personally love pure paws and Eqyss premier. All my poodles get a first shampoo in Factor Zero (pure paws) to get their coats clean and then a second shampoo in Eqyss Premier. Depending on how their coat feels I then either condition with Coat Handler conditioner or simply spray some Eqyss avocado mist before their blow dry.

As far as price, I feel that pure paws and Eqyss are fairly middle of the road. Hth.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I love K9 competition shampoo, it's by far the nicest I've tried and the nano mist grooming spray is fabulous, the matching conditioner's not great though I still haven't found anything to beat cc's After U Bathe.
for a reasonable yet economical shampoo I find groomers edge ultimate perfectly serviceable, it's what I use for all my client dogs and those of our pack in shorter pet clips.


----------

